# Ball Ends on Chuck Handle for Key



## Kroll (Jan 6, 2019)

Well my game plan sounded good but just not much metal to work with.Making myself a handle for the chuck key and I just wanted to try for the second time to make ball ends on chuck handle.The rod is .375 dia so I just drill and tap a 1/4 hole on each end then added a 1/4 nut to the 1/4 bolt.Next using some Loctite on threads and just screw it in,next using the ball turner started removing little metal at time.Well it kinda come out to somewhat of a point cause the OD of the ball was getting close to the dia. of the rod.So I had to move it out little more which is why it kinda come out with a point.Lots of work for so little but I like it,maybe 50 yrs from now someone will say "What the heck" at an estate sale.


----------



## cathead (Jan 7, 2019)

The ends of the standard T-wrench are somewhat hard on the hands if used a lot so I threaded the ends of the handle and machined
and threaded some balls to screw on the ends.  It makes a world of difference and a joy to use.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I liked it so much that all my T-wrenches are affixed with balls.  The old T-wrench in this photo is in the in the junk pile just waiting to be repurposed...


----------

